# Worth grabbing for $60?



## Mark Trites (Aug 12, 2016)

Fireball whiskey acoustic guitar. Doesnt sound that bad actually lol only $60


----------



## Mark Trites (Aug 12, 2016)

Mark Trites said:


> Fireball whiskey acoustic guitar. Doesnt sound that bad actually lol only $60


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Was it originally attached to a bottle as some kind of liquor store sales promotion ?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

It's worth $60.00 as long as you watch that you don't get bit or burnt while playing it.


----------



## Mark Trites (Aug 12, 2016)

Wardo said:


> Was it originally attached to a bottle as some kind of liquor store sales promotion ?


I think it was a promo guitar for them. I see them for sale on eBay etc. Just don't drink whiskey lol.


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

It's a wall hanger. If you like that sort of promotion. I would be surprised if you liked the tone. There are other, superior guitars on the kijiji on that price range.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

It will sound great after drinking the whiskey.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I'd buy it for sure. Great Wall hanger. I'm also a fireball fan though.


----------



## Mark Trites (Aug 12, 2016)

KapnKrunch said:


> It will sound great after drinking the whiskey.


Most likely true haha


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Sadly, this piece of plywood is to guitars what Fireball is to whiskey; a pale imitation. It should hang on a wall like Fireball should stay in the bottle (or better yet, on the store shelf).


----------



## Everton FC (Dec 15, 2016)

See my signature. A few of the guitars down there I got for right around $60.00 at thrift/charity shops. Some worth much more than I paid! (Wink, Wink, Nudge, Nudge!)


----------

